# Official National Hockey League Thread



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*It's opening night of the 2015/2016 NHL Season​*
Place to talk everything NHL and minor league teams as well. 

Tonight it's...

Ranger vs Blackhawks. 
Sharks vs Kings.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's great to be back.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Yes it is. It's going to be a great season.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Really entertaining game between the Rangers and Blackhawks. Some amazing saves by both Goalies, Crawford's split save has be in the running for save of the year already. 

Although the Blackhawks goal with 1 minute left in the 3rd was a goal, the ref didn't blow it dead til the puck was in the net. That should have been the tying goal.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes 3 on 3 Overtime is the best thing ever, this is awesome. :yes


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Ckg2011 said:


> Although the Blackhawks goal with 1 minute left in the 3rd was a goal, the ref didn't blow it dead til the puck was in the net. That should have been the tying goal.


Hockey official with 20 years under my belt here.... not the NHL obviously, but some high levels... and rule knowledge and application only requires a brain, not a professional athlete's fitness haha.

With the situation you describe, the sound of the whistle is irrelevant. If the referee loses sight of the puck, or decides play is dead for another reason, it takes a second for him to bring the whistle to his mouth. During that second, the puck might pop loose and into the net before he gets to actually blow the whistle. Referees do not allow goals when that happens as they've already decided play is dead.

Only 3 games in, but I'm impressed with the Canucks' work ethic. And to think so many of our fans wanted Miller gone in favour of Lack. :serious:


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Thanks for the explation. 

I am a Canucks fan, well I have too many teams I root for. Like Canucks, Devils, Lightning, Canadiens.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Panthers won 4-1 over the Hurricanes. Florida is a putting up some goals early this season. 

Canadiens beat the Penguins 3 to 2. 

Jets beat Rangers 4 to 1. 

Predators won 3 to 1 over the Devils

Stars over the Oilers 4 to 2. 

Lightning lost to the Red Wings 3 to 1. 

Sharks go on a goal scoring spree winning 5 to 0 shutting out the Capitals.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

And the Canucks 3-0 winners over the Kings.

LA looks to be on the decline. The drug issues Stoll and Richards brought to the forefront this off-season seems to be having an effect. Those guys are gone, but the majority of the team is the same. Long season in LA I think.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Red Wings being undefeated kind of makes up for the Blue Jackets having zero defense...

LA Kings always reminded me of the football Giants - even when they were winning, they were not great in the regular season. So unless they can somehow trade for another Columbus star (lol), maybe that window is about to close. And the Panthers, amid all the fret of relocation, make the playoffs?

At least the Penguins are winless too...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Senators win 7 to 3 over the Blue Jackets. 

Flyers shoutout the Blackhawks 3 to 0.

The Columbus Blue Jackets are in trouble, serious trouble, the goalie Sergei Bobrovsky said he has zero confidence after loss to Sens.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Canadiens have new goal scoring system, crashing the net skates first, it worked too.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't wait to see that move in a shootout. They must have changed the rule temporarily.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

First coach fired this season:

Julien
Richards
or
Johnston?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Goalies are taking it so far this season. That hit looked it didn't feel good.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Loosh said:


> I can't wait to see that move in a shootout. They must have changed the rule temporarily.


 Here is the video.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Ckg2011 said:


> Here is the video.


No worries. I watched it live. I'm just saying somebody should use that move in a shootout: essentially drop-kicking the puck into the goalie haha.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Loosh said:


> No worries. I watched it live. I'm just saying somebody should use that move in a shootout: essentially drop-kicking the puck into the goalie haha.


 That would be some move. :yes


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Where was the kick? The Detroit player played the puck off Gallagher's foot and into the net. It was a deflection, not a kick.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Saves of the week.*






*Plays of the week.*






*Goals of the week.*


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

something there said:


> First coach fired this season:
> 
> Julien
> Richards
> ...


You might add Boudreau to the list as a slight possibility.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Montreal Canadiens Win 7-2 over the Buffalo Sabres in Montreal. 

Yeah the Canadiens are on fire right now, if they can keep this up for the rest of the season, it's going to be really scary to see what they can do. Montreal Canadiens are now 8-0-0 to start the season.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

GO GABS GO!!! #GallagherGirl #Patches #IMissPrice


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Avalanche shutout the Flyers 4-0 

Blues defeat the Devils 2-0

Canucks 5 to 3 over Blue Jackets

Rangers win 3 to 0 over the Hurricanes

Red Wings win 1 to 0 over the Capitals

Panthers beat the Flames 4 to 3


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabres beat the Lightning 4 to 1. 

Tampa Bay didn't look good at all.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*NHL & Teams Pay Tribute To Victims of Paris Attacks​*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rangers beat the Senators 2 to 1

Avalanche beat the Canadiens 6 to 1

Maple Leafs beat the Canucks 4 to 2

Blue Jackets win over the Coyotes 5 to 2

Flyers beat the Hurricanes 3 to 2

Predators beat the Jets 7 to 0

Panthers beat the Lightning 5 to 4

Devils win over the Penguins 4 to 0

Bruins beat the Red Wings 3 to 1

Sharks beats the Sabres 2 to 1

Blackhawks win over the Blues 4 to 2

Stars beat the Wild 3 to 2


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Come on Jets. It's a must win game tonight.


Is anyone here fascinated with jerseys and logos like I am?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^

I am really into team jersey's and logos, I like the Devils logo, Sabres, Canucks and Predators.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

Note to Self: When watching Hawks games, never turn game off until it's over.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> ^^^
> 
> I am really into team jersey's and logos, I like the Devils logo, Sabres, Canucks and Predators.


Cool. I sometimes kill time by visiting some sites devoted to jerseys and logos.

Also I have a poster with the current logos.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder if I'm the only LA Kings fan on this site? lol. Why'd they have to go and get stomped by the Leafs :'( Somehow I knew it would happen too. The storyline with Bernier having dismal stats and no wins, I just had a feeling they would gift him a game that could potentially have him bounce back from his slump...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

****ty loss last night..


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

This afternoon's Jets game should be a good one..


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Dallas having their traditional January losing streak again *sigh*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I really hope the Blackhawks repeat this year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I knew Kane would play well this season but I didn't see this coming. Keep it going please.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

The Leafs are in last place but I like the direction they're heading in. They're finally trying to build a winning team. I hope they get to draft Matthews or Laine at the entry draft, and then they'll probably need to bottom out again for another year or two.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like there will be NO Canadian teams in the playoffs. That's sad.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> It looks like there will be NO Canadian teams in the playoffs. That's sad.


Yes, very. The second time in league history, and the only other time was in 1970 when expansion skewed the league and the Penguins, North Stars, and Seals managed to get in with 64, 60, and 58 points respectively over the Canadiens 92 and Toronto's 71.

Been a pretty hard year to be a fan of a Canadian team. Got the draft lottery date circled. Still watch the playoffs though, got to love the intensity of the games. Probably go for the Caps, I'm come around to being an Ovi fan.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

intheshadows said:


> It looks like there will be NO Canadian teams in the playoffs. That's sad.


Hopefully the Jets win the lottery and pick Matthews or one the Finns.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Playoffs have been underway for a week. Any thoughts so far?


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

BlazingLazer said:


> Playoffs have been underway for a week. Any thoughts so far?


I know they're good teams, but I'm surprised at how well the Sharks and Blues have been playing.

Even though Pittsburgh went into the playoffs hot, I am surprised with their play, especially with a backup goalie playing and Malkin coming back from injury. Then again the Rangers seemed to have a slight off year this year, and McDonagh is out.

The Capitals - Flyers, Stars - Wild, and Lightning - Red Wings series are going how I expected them to. Islanders - Panthers looks like it might be the closest series.

I don't think I could pick a favourite to win the cup. Hard to see anyone in the east beating Washington, although Tampa could have if they had Stamkos and Stralman. I'd say any one of the Hawks/Sharks/Blues could make it out of the west.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

On NHL.com, I filled out a bracket...somehow I've picked all 7 series correctly, though only got 2 of them in the correct number of games. If Anaheim wins tomorrow night, I'll have went 8 for 8 in first round predictions, which I am quite certain I've never done before.

My Cup pick is San Jose vs Pittsburgh, with San Jose winning.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't believe the Leafs won the draft lottery. We're finally going to have a franchise center. Now the Leafs core will be Matthews, Marner, Nylander, and Rielly. Just need to somehow acquire a top pairing RHD and goalie now.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> Playoffs have been underway for a week. Any thoughts so far?


No Jets, so I'm watching the WHC.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow... no recent posts..

It would be nice to see the Sharks win it all. There's a couple of older players there who've never won it all before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It was nice seeing the Penguins win it all this year. Crosby did his thing.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

So NHL has decided to bring an expansion team to Las Vegas. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't see that working out at all! I think NFL is really the only professional sports league that could work in Vegas.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Evo1114 said:


> So NHL has decided to bring an expansion team to Las Vegas. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't see that working out at all! I think NFL is really the only professional sports league that could work in Vegas.


Hell no. The NHL will thrive. Tickets will be a lucrative part of hotel vacation packages for Canadian tourists I'm sure.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

PGVan said:


> Hell no. The NHL will thrive. Tickets will be a lucrative part of hotel vacation packages for Canadian tourists I'm sure.


True. Didn't think of that. I was just thinking more along the lines of the locals there. The Canadian tourists obviously would love that ****e.

Actually that reminds me of the time I went to a Coyotes game down in Phoenix. I figured the place would be a ghost town, but they were playing the Canucks and the game wound up being sold out...probably 80% Canuck fans.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

intheshadows said:


> Wow... no recent posts..
> 
> It would be nice to see the Sharks win it all. There's a couple of older players there who've never won it all before.


It would have been cool to see Thornton and Marleau lift the cup.


Kevin001 said:


> It was nice seeing the Penguins win it all this year. Crosby did his thing.


It's funny, earlier in the year Pittsburgh was falling out of a playoff position. So I told one of my siblings who is a Pens fan that they're a mediocre team at best because they had little depth, traded some of their top picks, and that Crosby and Malkin might not win another cup. The Hagelin, Bonino, and Daley trades worked out very well for them.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Draft day today. Most exciting day of the year as a fan of the Canucks. Well, terrifying this year, I don't really know where Benning is headed sometimes. I'll miss the start, but thanks be to PVR. I'll be able to watch in disappointment as Benning trades some more picks or selects Logan Brown at #5 and even will get to skip the commercials.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

You hear that? Wait, you don't hear anything??? That's right. That's the silence of Toronto finally shutting the **** up about getting Stamkos. Peace and quiet at last.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

BlazingLazer said:


> You hear that? Wait, you don't hear anything??? That's right. That's the silence of Toronto finally shutting the **** up about getting Stamkos. Peace and quiet at last.


A lot of Leaf fans no longer wanted him when we were drafting Matthews. Still, a lot did want to sign Stamkos and I didn't really get it. Of course Stamkos is one of the best players in the league, but we've already drafted our own star forwrads in Matthews, Marner and Nylander (and maybe another prospect we have could surprise too). They're probably going to get big contracts eventually, and the Leafs also need to invest in defense. I always thought Stamkos would have taken up too much cap space.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Arbre said:


> A lot of Leaf fans no longer wanted him when we were drafting Matthews. Still, a lot did want to sign Stamkos and I didn't really get it. Of course Stamkos is one of the best players in the league, but we've already drafted our own star forwrads in Matthews, Marner and Nylander (and maybe another prospect we have could surprise too). They're probably going to get big contracts eventually, and the Leafs also need to invest in defense. I always thought Stamkos would have taken up too much cap space.


I think the annoying part was the excessive hype/speculation of all that, especially given that Toronto is practically the Mecca of hockey (aside from possibly Montreal) and the media there goes nuts with anything that even remotely resembles a rumor.

I do agree that after knowing the Leafs would get Matthews, there wasn't really that good of a reason for getting Stamkos then (especially since when a team goes through a rebuild, usually far more things need to be addressed than just getting a good scorer)

It seemed like the same thing was going to happen (eventually) with Tavares, but thankfully that got shut down pretty quickly before it had a chance to take a life of its own.

I actually do like the Leafs (aside from Kadri), but the media over there usually makes it a tougher affair than necessary.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

BlazingLazer said:


> I think the annoying part was the excessive hype/speculation of all that, especially given that Toronto is practically the Mecca of hockey (aside from possibly Montreal) and the media there goes nuts with anything that even remotely resembles a rumor.
> 
> I do agree that after knowing the Leafs would get Matthews, there wasn't really that good of a reason for getting Stamkos then (especially since when a team goes through a rebuild, usually far more things need to be addressed than just getting a good scorer)
> 
> ...


The media and Leaf fans were a lot more convinced of Stamkos coming to Toronto than Tavares. Some still thought Tavares might sign with the Leafs, though. Now that he said he won't be coming to Toronto maybe there won't be much talk of it.


----------

